# Somebody post some pics please



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I fancy looking at some snaps of somebody elses TT as I've spent the whole of today on public transport (Virgin and Southeastern trains) and am in need of some good pictoral action.

Can somebody post some decent shots of their motor. Mushi has done a fine job thus far


----------



## Warrenmole (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's mine, Unmodded for now


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Here's mine










and one of the recent South Wales meet 8)


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

need to take some good ones but here you are!

not a patch on some cars on here


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Ah, thanks so much guys.

I need more please. Keep em coming. They're gradually cleansing me from public transport (which incidentally was very good BTW - but not a patch on a TT!!!)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
As no ragtops have been put forward, here is mine, Sorry it's a tad mucky but hadn't had time to clean it prior to the pics.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Omg, is that Raven Black?


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

stoffi said:


> Omg, is that Raven Black?


Hi Stoffi,
Yes it is Raven. Hell of a colour to keep clean. 
How's the weather tonight?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Guys

I knew I could rely on you!!!!

I'm immersed in TTs again - phew.

Thanks, and keep em coming.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya all,
> As no ragtops have been put forward, here is mine, Sorry it's a tad mucky but hadn't had time to clean it prior to the pics.


That's disgustingly dirty, embarrassingly so! :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

barton TT said:


>


What the hell do you use on your tyres!!!!!

They look great.

Please, share the secret


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Sorry but I was busy Hoovering the blasted carpet.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Turtle wax wet look.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

barton TT said:


> Turtle wax wet look.


Wow!

How do you apply it?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

It come's in a spray bottle from halfords or even wilkinsons for about Â£4 or i buy from cash and carry for Â£1.99.


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

As it's you mate 


























have some comps too 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/rebok1.jpg


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Cheers 007, haven't seen you around for a while. Great looking motor BTW.

Have you seen I'm selling a kidney, child and step mum to finance some new RS4s (thanks to a thread showing how good they could look!!)


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here are a few recent shots of mine. 8)




























Hope you guys like.  [/img]


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice

I've always liked them in silver

and black

and red

and blue

and green

and grey

but never that undercoat colour.......


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

If you want wet look tyres best stuff i found is megs, spray on and go round with a small brush, leave to soke in for a bit, looks very wet and lasts when it rains, best thing is the smell , it smells like bubble gum and when i use it i always want to eat some








 
http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/specw ... 12024&tp=0


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Latest pic of mine - not exactly scenic surroundings but....


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Latest pic of mine - not exactly scenic surroundings but....


........................needs lowering mate :lol: :wink:


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Latest pic of mine - not exactly scenic surroundings but....
> ...


  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You can see mine in my siggie below  . Last time I went to send a piccie it went very wrong!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Not wishing to be left out......(few more mods since then; but most are under the bonnet!)


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Quality pics

How low has everyone dropped there cars mine needs doing i think im gonna go for EIBACH 25mm will that be ok on mine as im riding 17" Comp wheels


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Some pics of mine and Craig (XTR) old TT in the link 
http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR?...


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Running Monkey (Oct 7, 2006)

No Glacier Blue TTs yet, so here's mine .....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stub said:


>


If only they had made the comps 18/19S


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

can i join in?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

TBH I like the 17's, I like the more retro look and non aggressive type visual mods, the comps remind me of my old mini and the wolfrace alloy wheels, when I got my car 7 years ago the comp wheels where the only extra I didn't choose, I got the car and set about getting some rs4's this was the time that they where bending, at this time I was into the more sporty look but have gone down the more standard look as of late, I have two sets of comps I love em sooo much, Only my opinion but I think they are the best looking wheel for the TT, always wondered what the solid type merc wheels would look like though?

Oh and when I finally get my spoiler off the back I will be happy with the look!


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

if you must :wink: 
































and this for all you liverpool fans :-*


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is mine:










More pics: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2486942

Mici


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

This is a TTHERAPY thread for the stressed commuters.........


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Old TT....

















New TT (minus the ABT Grille)....


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

slineTT said:


> This is a TTHERAPY thread for the stressed commuters.........


Its worked so far, feeling much better and driving my car today and tomorrow.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

rballtt said:


> quote]
> 
> Nice, I like the red leather, although it wouldn't work on my car - "red and green must never be seen"


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry, posted twice and I couldn't delete it. So knocked out the pics. :? 
John.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

and its blue and green should never be seen, not red :wink:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

GEM said:


>


Nice 8) I want a shine like that


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Cheers stub.
With our bloody weather it only lasts until I get to the end of my turning.  
John.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

GEM said:


> Cheers stub.
> With our bloody weather it only lasts until I get to the end of my turning.
> John.


Same question as above:

what do you use to dress your tyres please?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

ezz said:


> and its blue and green should never be seen, not red :wink:


Good point, well made

That makes it ok for me to have a red leather interior in my green car then? :?


----------



## Harri (Sep 2, 2007)

Mine with Keskin KT4 New Racers 18 x 8,5 Front, 18" x 9,5 Rear.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i luv keskins, that car looks fab with that fat euro stagger  envy :?


----------



## hnetca (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

hnetca said:


>


Mushi, I say this every time you post a pic of your car - what a peach it is!

Thanks everyone, I'm nearly over the PT day (public rantsport).
BUT keep em coming, isn't it great just to post snaps of different TTs?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## hnetca (Sep 12, 2007)

these r my friend's cars...just thought it would b cool to post them too
P.S. note the pillars in the background....


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

here,s mine to add a red one in there...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

monkgti said:


> here,s mine to add a red one in there...


*Looks awful*(ly fast) :lol:


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> monkgti said:
> 
> 
> > here,s mine to add a red one in there...
> ...


JUST HOPE i GET THE CHANCE NEXT WEEKEND .......TO SHOW HOW AWFUL IT IS MATE....
18,S AND STICKY TYRES :wink: :wink:


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

GOES EVEN FASTER WITH THE BADGE ON THE BACK AS WELL :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

What tyres are you running?

How was the Ring trip?


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:



> What tyres are you running?
> 
> How was the Ring trip?


Hankook RS2,s
Ring trip was great..REAL EYE OPENER   
Never seen so many GT3 RS or CSL in the same place.
Didn,t get as many laps as I wanted in the TT  
Reason being those pagid blue pads are that good they Ripped one of the calipers clean off the carrier just out of the mini carousel!!!
I managed to get it cobbled back together(scrap yard challenge)and home in one piece tho.
Did you get some new rubber?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Naresh said:


>


What great pic! 8)


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Heres mine not the best pic needs a good clean!!!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Here's mine to the mix..


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

monkgti said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > monkgti said:
> ...


Are they 18's they look like 19's v nice!!!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

starski4578 said:


> monkgti said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Needs spacers on the rear though :wink:


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Might aswel join in :roll:


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> Might aswel join in :roll:


Like the look of that, what size spacers are you using? And are the wheels 18's or 19's???


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

20mm back and 15mm front on 19" wheels


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> 20mm back and 15mm front on 19" wheels


 [smiley=cheers.gif] soemthing else to the wish list!!!!


----------

